# Indiana Live Results



## JBCM627 (Jul 19, 2009)

http://cubingusa.com/indiana/results.php

We will hopefully be updating this regularly. There should also be a webcam running for most of the competition. 1 week to go


----------



## isaacthecuber (Jul 19, 2009)

I'm so ready for this competition!
=]


----------



## anythingtwisty (Jul 19, 2009)

Ditto, but I don't think I will break any WRs.


----------



## Schvetlana (Jul 19, 2009)

Yay. I'm excited for it!


----------



## jms_gears1 (Jul 19, 2009)

wish i could go...


----------



## JBCM627 (Jul 25, 2009)

We're hoping to have several webcams up and running tomorrow (instead of just one) - maybe not 5 like there are room for, but hopefully at least a few:
http://cubingusa.com/indiana/feeds.php


----------



## Anthony (Jul 25, 2009)

JBCM627 said:


> We're hoping to have several webcams up and running tomorrow (instead of just one) - maybe not 5 like there are room for, but hopefully at least a few:
> http://cubingusa.com/indiana/feeds.php



I'll definitely check this out sometime tomorrow.

Good luck Jim!


----------



## JBCM627 (Jul 25, 2009)

Anthony said:


> Good luck Jim!



Thanks


----------



## JBCM627 (Jul 25, 2009)

Sorry to anyone who may be trying to watch, the venue's internet doesn't seem to be allowing us to broadcast.

Congratulations to Phil Thomas, who got a 9.40 3x3 single solve earlier, placing him 2nd in North America / 12th in the world.


----------



## masterofthebass (Jul 25, 2009)

Phil's average is so weird:

16, 15, 9, 18, 17...

Reminds me of stefan.


----------



## Paul Wagner (Jul 25, 2009)

Yeah Phil got a SUB-10!


----------



## Ton (Jul 25, 2009)

JBCM627 said:


> http://cubingusa.com/indiana/results.php
> 
> We will hopefully be updating this regularly. There should also be a webcam running for most of the competition. 1 week to go



Btw love the letter type! Wish I had it .....


----------



## Anthony (Jul 25, 2009)

JBCM627 said:


> Congratulations to Phil Thomas, who got a 9.40 3x3 single solve earlier, placing him 2nd in North America / 12th in the world.



Was it a PLL Skip like his other sub 10?

And did someone get it on video?

Edit: And wasn't he already 2nd in North America/12th in the world? 

Along with Harris of course.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 26, 2009)

Did you know?

- Jim wants you to ask him about his trunk and his car keys?
- The parity fairy really likes me?
- The parity fairy doesn't know how to parity a UFO, but managed to give me a scramble that caused me to have parity anyway?
- Shaden, Carson, and Jim stayed up all night for pretty much no reason (other than maybe to help out the parity fairy)?
- I went to bed really early - just 2:00 - so I could have a good night's rest of 4 1/2 hours to be fresh for BLD?
- I still managed to DNF my 4x4x4 BLD with just two corners twisted?
- We only had time for one 4x4x4 BLD solve and none of the other side events?
- Nobody really cared because we managed big rounds of 4x4x4 and 5x5x5 in a very short time, and everyone had fun?
- Half of our competitors were at their very first cubing competition?
- I could never run a competition without the help of my very competent, very experienced daughters?
- My daughters brought a friend to help, who was great at judging for her first competition, and they even taught her to solve Magic between rounds, so it was her first official competition as a competitor?
- It's really nice to be scrambling 5x5x5 and then suddenly get relieved by both Isaac Wappes and Phil Thomas at the same time, and watch all the cubes suddenly get almost instantly scrambled?
- I could also never have pulled the competition off without help from my coworkers, Colin (whose bluetooth printer is awesome), Scott, and Brian?
- Jim, Shaden, and Carson are really great to work with for running a competition?
- We didn't have time for mystery events, but Shaden tried my "BLD delayed by distractions" event after the competition and got a successful solve? (7:42 to memorize a cube then cover it, then pull apart a wire puzzle, then order some number tiles in numerical order, then pull on the blindfold, uncover the cube, and solve it)


----------



## John Lee (Jul 26, 2009)

Hey Mike, thanks for working so hard and making this competition possible. Hopefully this can happen again next year and have time for the other events.


----------



## anythingtwisty (Jul 26, 2009)

Yes, great competition. BTW, Phil's 9.40 single was an OLL skip. I caught on video this loudspeaker announcement: "We seemed to have misplaced a magic scramble sheet, so if anyone sees them lying around, bring them up here."
It was my first, but I hope to get a cube club going with my high school and maybe use that as a venue.


----------



## JBCM627 (Jul 26, 2009)

Anthony said:


> Edit: And wasn't he already 2nd in North America/12th in the world?
> 
> Along with Harris of course.



Haha yeah. Still, quite an accomplishment.. this breaks the tie, at least.



Ton said:


> JBCM627 said:
> 
> 
> > http://cubingusa.com/indiana/results.php
> ...


Are you referring to the banner at the top of the page? Complements to Bryan Logan for that, and setting up the website, etc.

If you are referring to live results, what is running on that site is an updated version I'll hopefully be putting some finishing touches on soon... and will make publicly available.



Mike Hughey said:


> - Jim wants you to ask him about his trunk and his car keys?


This is a lie.


----------



## isaacthecuber (Jul 26, 2009)

I had a great time at the competition! It was run very well. I was at a lock-in the night before, so my friends and I got an hour of sleep, but we still had fun. Thanks to Mike, Shaden, Carson, and Jim for running the competition. I enjoyed helping out, even if it meant scrambling 4x4's and 5x5's for about 17 hours. I hadn't done magic in 2 years so I borrowed Nick Sia's magic and won. =] It was nice bringing my friends to their first competition, and I hope to be there next year!
Edit: Also, thanks to Shaden for letting me borrow 3x3 orange stickers for my illegal cube. My friend thought it was unfair that no one said anything until _he_ started using it. =]


----------



## anythingtwisty (Jul 26, 2009)

Were your friends the ones who were lying asleep at some of the tables? That was hilarious.


----------



## isaacthecuber (Jul 26, 2009)

anythingtwisty said:


> Were your friends the ones who were lying asleep at some of the tables? That was hilarious.



Haha, yep. 
Two of them eventually went out to the car and slept all day. 
=]


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 26, 2009)

isaacthecuber said:


> I had a great time at the competition! It was run very well. I was at a lock-in the night before, so my friends and I got an hour of sleep, but we still had fun. Thanks to Mike, Shaden, Carson, and Jim for running the competition. I enjoyed helping out, even if it meant scrambling 4x4's and 5x5's for about 17 hours. I hadn't done magic in 2 years so I borrowed Nick Sia's magic and won. =] It was nice bringing my friends to their first competition, and I hope to be there next year!



Wow, you did that well with one hour of sleep? Amazing.

Thanks for your 17 hours of scrambling. Even though the competition only lasted for about 8 hours, I would say your estimate is about right. At least, I know I couldn't have scrambled that many cubes in less than about 17 hours.  Your scrambling was a big part of making it all work. Thank you.


----------



## Carson (Jul 26, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> Did you know?
> 
> - Jim wants you to ask him about his trunk and his car keys?
> - The parity fairy really likes me?
> ...



This really was a great competition, especially considering the huge number of first time competitors and large turnout in general. Kudos to Mike...



anythingtwisty said:


> I caught on video this loudspeaker announcement: "We seemed to have misplaced a magic scramble sheet, so if anyone sees them lying around, bring them up here."


We still didn't find that scramble sheet.



JBCM627 said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > - Jim wants you to ask him about his trunk and his car keys?
> ...


This is not a lie... EVERYONE needs to send him a PM asking him about his car keys, and his trunk, and the end result. If you have his number, you should text him to ask him about it. If you live close to him, you should knock on his door and ask him about it when he answers.


----------



## ShadenSmith (Jul 26, 2009)

Thanks to everyone who helped out and even just competed. This tournament could not have been a success without all of you.

And never let Carson near your car with a coat hanger. It will soon become his car.


----------



## Carson (Jul 26, 2009)

ShadenSmith said:


> Thanks to everyone who helped out and even just competed. This tournament could not have been a success without all of you.
> 
> And never let Carson near your car with a coat hanger. It will soon become his car.



I was just hanging up some clothes... nothing wrong with that. Tis' the same thing I will explain to the cops.


----------



## I_love_cubes (Jul 27, 2009)

ahh That was a fun competition
theres a few things that you should know

-NEVER Steal Pizza From Jim he has a nerf gun
-Kellon Olusola = next OH WR holder
-Always use 2 look PLL for 6 man team solves
-Southwestern Twisted Chips are awesome

And my dads phone rang during BLD and that cost me a DNF only involving doing a J perm


----------



## anythingtwisty (Jul 27, 2009)

Yeah, that 6 person team solve was pretty bad, considered we used 6 different G perms.....


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 27, 2009)

Official results are up.

We had 24 first-time competitors at this competition. Wow.

And I_love_cubes might very well be right about Kellon Olusola. His performance was rather impressive for his first competition, especially with OH.


----------



## Carson (Jul 27, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> Official results are up.
> 
> We had 24 first-time competitors at this competition. Wow.
> 
> And I_love_cubes might very well be right about Kellon Olusola. His performance was rather impressive for his first competition, especially with OH.



He was very laid back as well. His "calm under pressure" will certainly help him down the road.


----------



## blah (Jul 27, 2009)

anythingtwisty said:


> Yeah, that 6 person team solve was pretty bad, considered we used 6 different G perms.....


There ARE 6 different G perms? :confused:


----------



## JBCM627 (Jul 27, 2009)

blah said:


> anythingtwisty said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, that 6 person team solve was pretty bad, considered we used 6 different G perms.....
> ...



I'd say there are at least 6 different algs, and each person at that table used a different one. This would have been problematic, since I think they were doing a 1-move at a time team solve.


----------



## Paul Wagner (Jul 27, 2009)

Lulz, I wonder how that ended.


----------



## anythingtwisty (Jul 27, 2009)

6:56 was our time....


----------

